# Grrrrrr! When do they stop chewing?????



## Sezra

Please, please can someone tell me when the chewing stops?

I have thrown out so many toys it is beyond silly! It doesn't help that my downstairs is the puppy equivalent of 'Pick and mix' but I need to know that the end is coming soon so I can go and get some replacements!

Thank goodness her chewing is only limited to small wooden and plastic toys and not my furniture (also OH's Mules but he has donated them to Daisy now) but it is very frustrating! Yesterday she chewed the handle of a maraca, two rhinos are now missing feet, a ELC pirate and two pencils! I always swap the toy for something of hers to chew but for some reason she prefers the other stuff!  Whilst I am writing this she is having a stand off with the cat. Don't ya just love 'em!  !


----------



## Salfordnurse

I'd like to offer advice, but Poppy is exactly the same age, down to the days as Daisy, and she's still chewing. In 
fact she's having a right good chew at my shoe laces (which I'm currently wearing) as I type this


----------



## Sezra

Salfordnurse said:


> I'd like to offer advice, but Poppy is exactly the same age, down to the days as Daisy, and she's still chewing. In
> fact she's having a right good chew at my shoe laces (which I'm currently wearing) as I type this


So they are! Wow, never noticed that before!


----------



## M&M's mummy

My main furniture was left alone. Once Milly tried to chew the dining room table chair legs but a swift no and she never did again.

Monty did chew some wallpaper on a corner in the hall just a small patch luckily and had a penchant for shoes oh yes he did the edges of my rugs in the living room  ( which I had to get rid of) and the corner of my bottom stair carpet 

Milly will still chew the odd thing now ( and she is 2) especially the post or if I was to leave mascara lying around etc.....

The worst thing she chewed was my CD cable and portable radiator cable  luckily not plugged in.


----------



## Laney

Rocky is mainly just really hard on his toys. A chair leg got some in the early days but overall he is quite good at sticking to his own stuff...but we are not daft enough to leave too much stuff about....don't trust him at all  x


----------



## Kirsty

Cara got the corner of our sideboard - it is now got a bit of masala paste on - that stopped her, the carpet gets a bit of a go & bottom stair. Target number one are my slippers so I can't wait for her to out grow this as I have a new pair in my wardrobe!


----------



## holicon

Coco is now 10 months old and will chew anything plastic. I'm always telling the kids to pick stuff up. He did chew the chair legs when he was younger but that stopped.


----------



## Tressa

Do they actually EVER stop chewing??? Teddy is 19 months and has already this morning demolished my granddaughter's bra that she was laying out to wear, and my daughter's Fitflops are now minus their central toe-post I think he just nicks them to see if he will get chased, but if you don't notice him he will have a chew and wreck them. Little stinker.


----------



## Sezra

Please don't tell me that!  I need to know there will be an end to the chewing!


----------



## EG1

Rupert's not done any really naughty chewing - apart from Alfie's tail. It used to be a wonderful cream Bichon plume - now it's a straggle of ping raggedy hairs. (Pink because Rupert's teething so gums keep bleeding - was a bit alarmed first time I noticed blood-streaked Alfie!!! )


----------



## 2ndhandgal

The trick is to give them items they want to chew in preference to the other stuff. So look in the pet shop for toys you can stuff food into. Also have play sessions with the stuff you do want her to play with to make them more interesting. If Molly is too interested in something she should not have I ignore what she has got and have a play with something else for a few minutes - she will then usually wander off with her new treasure.

Unfortunately this does not apply to socks and slippers - these apparently must be stolen at any time they can be!!


----------



## MillieDog

Millie still chews, but fortunately doesn't destroy her toys - well except for tennis ball things then it's carnage. 

As for our things, the most popular are my bras, new slippers (but to be fair they are very fury like her toys). Letters, pens, pencils the list is quite long. But if she gets them it's usually my fault for not picking them up! Fortunately furniture is not on her radar 

I can't imagine them ever stopping chewing, thought it was a dog thing. Have you tried the hide chews, Millies favourite is the shoe shaped one!


----------



## Fifi

OMG, I hope I can move Gaia from my hands, calfs, ankles and toes onto hide chews before too long, otherwise she may be eating live raw! I've ordered some pizzle sticks to see if that helps, in a way furniture would be a relief


----------



## Salfordnurse

Well thanks to Poppy's chewing I am now minus a remote control for the television. She was stood on a chair chewing it, I saw her said Poppy, what are you doing, when she promptly dropped it in to a cup of tea that had gone cold, which i'd left on the table next to the chair. The remote is now useless, so have just had a trip to Argos for a replacement.


----------



## Sezra

MillieDog said:


> Millie still chews, but fortunately doesn't destroy her toys - well except for tennis ball things then it's carnage.
> 
> As for our things, the most popular are my bras, new slippers (but to be fair they are very fury like her toys). Letters, pens, pencils the list is quite long. But if she gets them it's usually my fault for not picking them up! Fortunately furniture is not on her radar
> 
> I can't imagine them ever stopping chewing, thought it was a dog thing. Have you tried the hide chews, Millies favourite is the shoe shaped one!


She does like hide bones, I haven't tried the shoe shaped ones! 



Fifi said:


> OMG, I hope I can move Gaia from my hands, calfs, ankles and toes onto hide chews before too long, otherwise she may be eating live raw! I've ordered some pizzle sticks to see if that helps, in a way furniture would be a relief


I was just about to order some pizzle sticks, where did you get them from?


----------



## Fifi

I've ordered them from Ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160666122567&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:1123 you can get larger packs but thought I'd buy a few to try.


----------



## colpa110

I got Betty a pizzle stick last week from the local Pet shop... she LOVES it
but it makes her breath smell and staines her beard....everything is a compromise I suppose. Betty does not really chew too much that she
shouldn't....so far....


----------



## calli.h

We have had tears in our house over Harry Potters lego hair that got chewed!! Scalves, gloves, hats - my flip flops slippers, shoes, he's a menace but luckily no furniture (yet please let this remain untouched!!). Im praying it stops when the beby teeth fall out!! x


----------



## Dawny

wispa still loves a good chew but on her own stuff! thank goodness. she only seems to chew paper or the house phone or tv remote when im out and havent moved stuff, so my own fault really. she has a toy tub full of rubbery stuff and raw hide in all shapes and sizes which she rumages through to find what takes her fancy! bless her. its one way to make the kids tidy up move or loose it is the moto in this house!


----------



## DONNA

Sarah I feel for you,amazingly Buddy has not really chewed anything while on holiday I think it's coz he has an older dog to play with and also all the long walks have tired him out.I would say when were at home his stag bar comes in handy ,also I've taught the kids to stop leaving their toys lyeing around rather then teaching Buddy not to chew them.Good luck dx


----------



## jackster

My Archie is quite good at the moment touch wood, although it does look like a childrens nursey in my lounge.


----------



## VinnieB

My Napoleon is a chewing machine, he is a rescue so all we know is he is between 12 and 18 months, but I found as long as he has appropriate toys around, he doesn't chew anything else, we found early on because of his chewing, tennis balls, stuffed toys, and real chew bones were destroyed way too fast, and not cost effective to keep replacing. 

Nylabone products, or toys for heavy chewers are great... They also make a durable rubber ball with a small bell in it, that he absolutely goes nuts for. Rope toys he does destroy but not as fast, usually takes about a week. I keep all these durable toys at his disposal and so far we have not had any problems with him chewing other items. Hope that helps, your best bet is to get him to chew the right things, than hope he grows out of chewing, in my experience its worked out the best.


----------



## Kirsty

We have the nylabone & kong toys, bottom of the staircase rail took a hit this week .... Still don't own my slippers to myself and she's took a fancy to pinching socks, mostly mine even when they are on my feet xx


----------



## Spoiledpooch

We are experiencing the chewing with our 8 mo. old cockapoo, Dino. He is a stinker. Frustrated tonight as he just chewed my treadmill mat to shreds! He chewed to harnesses off when he was younger, but up til now its just been a couple of things. This month he chewed through a Christmas present and de-stuffed our other Cockapoos bed. Was wondering if it was just a phase...


----------



## Lynac

Darcy as only just started to chew things at 7 months . I thought it was to good to last


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

We’ve had some minor chewing incidents. A few skirting board corners are the worst damage. Several pairs of flip flop straps have gone too. 

Mostly I’ve had a lot of bulls pizzle sticks around. That’s what he will obsessively chew on. Some aren’t that hard and by 4-5 months he could go through one in a single session. Others seem to last several days. They seem hit and miss like that. Antler and other hard chews are occasionally chewed upon and always around. He’s never chewed any nylabone stuff I bought. Things like chicken feet and rabbits ears seem to be chewed in a single session or buried. But it’s the bulls pizzle that is the main thing chewed. It stinks at first too.


----------



## Jackson2017

LuckyCockapoo said:


> We’ve had some minor chewing incidents. A few skirting board corners are the worst damage. Several pairs of flip flop straps have gone too.
> 
> Mostly I’ve had a lot of bulls pizzle sticks around. That’s what he will obsessively chew on. Some aren’t that hard and by 4-5 months he could go through one in a single session. Others seem to last several days. They seem hit and miss like that. Antler and other hard chews are occasionally chewed upon and always around. He’s never chewed any nylabone stuff I bought. Things like chicken feet and rabbits ears seem to be chewed in a single session or buried. But it’s the bulls pizzle that is the main thing chewed. It stinks at first too.


Wow Jackson is the same, no Nylabone chews are of any interest but loves Bull Pizzzle's. We have found odourless ones thank god, they are very smelly!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

Jackson2017 said:


> Wow Jackson is the same, no Nylabone chews are of any interest but loves Bull Pizzzle's. We have found odourless ones thank god, they are very smelly!


They are. But I find once he’s given them a first chew, the smell isn’t so bad. Or I’ve got used to it. He just enjoys them so much I’ll suffer the smell. When he gets to the end of one and it all fits in his mouth like a wad of gum, his eyes are rolling around in pure pleasure.


----------



## Jackson2017

LuckyCockapoo said:


> They are. But I find once he’s given them a first chew, the smell isn’t so bad. Or I’ve got used to it. He just enjoys them so much I’ll suffer the smell. When he gets to the end of one and it all fits in his mouth like a wad of gum, his eyes are rolling around in pure pleasure.


Oh we get too scared when it starts getting smaller. a couple times he has rolled his head back (cos he is enjoying it so much) and it's fallen back in his mouth and the stick has gone towards his throat

We've been watching him like a hawk with them and been trying to teach him to keep it on the ground and hold it with his paws


----------

